# Penn Fierce or Shimano Sedona?



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Need to replace an ultra-cheap BPS reel (ground to a halt) with a semi-cheap reel. $50 is ballpark. Will mostly be used in freshwater but I want the reel to be able to pull double duty in salt if needed. I have a Sedona which I have used in fresh for 3 years and in a few times in salt which has held up well. I also have a Penn Battle that I used last year in salt, no issues. 

Shimanos are supposed to be able to handle both, and the Fierce is marketed as a salt reel. Which one in the end will hold up best with good care maintenance? Upgrading the drag washers in the Fierce to HT-100s is inexpensive, if that's an issue to anyone. 

I like both the Battle and the Sedona I already have. The Battle seems more solid but I don't like the infinite anti reverse (the Shimano has a switch that disengages the anti reverse). Probably not a huge deal but I don't like opening the bail to let out a little line.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

if it doesn't have an anti-reverse that's one less thing to break ... my vote is the Penn


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

The Fierce is a much better reel at that price point.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

..I love Penns..BUT!!!!...I have observed the Sedona grind and grind day after day and just never miss a lick.....Gots a friend who does nothing but throw Gotcha's all year...He keeps 3-4 ready all the time..
In the beginning U could find Sedona's for $19.95....and they just got more expensive...2 reels Shimano has never got to be ashamed of is the Sedona and the Spirex......


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I picked up the Fierce. I figure it will be a good way to see which one outlasts and out performs the other.


----------



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

I've had two Sedonas (2500 and a 4000) for about five years. They have taken a beating fishing on the beach and from the kayak, and both have been dunked. They have been bulletproof for me and still run smooth.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

You can use which ever one you want as long as you take care of it


----------

